# Thankful for the GM buy back of our ECO.



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

If any of you remember we started our Cruze ownership with a New 13 Eco that turned out to be a giant POS and GM bought it back. As luck would have it the Diesels were just rolling onto lots and we decided on the D. What a stroke of luck and the best decision we have made. With that being said, it has gone in for service a few times over the last 95k miles and every time we have received a gas Cruze as a loaner. We love our Diesel more and more after getting it back. Fast forward to the new Gen Cruze. Have you guys had a chance to drive it? Wow, in my opinion they have killed that car. Outside aesthetics It has grown on me, but I still like the old body better. The interior is just poorly laid out. Misc things I don't like 1st thing I noticed was my coffee cup smacked off the shifter every time trying to put the cup in the holder and out. We have had this car for the past week and I have realized I would not trade straight up my 14D for the new D when it came up (Well financially I would but you get what I'm saying) Driving the car 100+ miles a day 40MPG is nice in a gas car. Watching the gas gauge burn through a little more than a 1/4 tank of gas in 110 miles not so much fun. Only took 2.3 gallons to fill it up. Its like it has a 8 gallon tank. Well I digress. I miss the torque, and power of the D, and I believe the car just handles and is much quieter than the new cars. YMMV but if your thinking of getting the new D, Definitely see if you can get it for a few days of a test drive.

RS


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

As an employee of GM I'm happy to see you love our D. The response to our D has been great and anyone who tries it is sure to love our D. Lol


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

They just isn't enough D to go around.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've owned both, and IMO, the Gen 2 is improved in almost every way - especially road manners. It took a while to grow on me; when I first got in one as a rental, I didn't like it as much. Space is much better used inside, though.

I started to go down the road of a lemon buyback on my 2012, but then just gave up when I saw how much effort it would have been to get out of the thing.

You must have the LS as a rental - LT/Premier models hold 13.6 gallons. Still a bit too small IMO compared to the 15.6 gal tank the Gen 1's had.


----------

